# Creating CD image files



## Perseus (Mar 22, 2003)

How do I create a CD image (.img or .dmg) file? What programs are used? I am trying to create one for my Warcraft 2 CD.

Thanks!

-Perseus


----------



## bobw (Mar 22, 2003)

Disk Copy.
 It's in your Utility folder


----------



## JetwingX (Mar 22, 2003)

good luck copying WC2 Blizzard has a tough encryption on all thier CDs but so far i have been able to copy most mac games except jedi knight II :-\


----------



## wyvern (Mar 22, 2003)

It's not encryption, it's just how intelligently the program checks for cd-vs-disk image. It's harder to check for that in X than in 9, since all you can really do is see if the thing is mounted in /Volumes/DiskName, and an image will do that. If a Disc Copy image doesn't work, try Toast.


----------



## Arden (Mar 22, 2003)

Open Disk Copy and either A) drag your WC3 CD icon onto DC's icon in the Dock, or B) create a new disk image and drage WC3's icon onto it.


----------



## Stridder44 (Mar 22, 2003)

Toast has never failed me...


----------



## Perseus (Mar 22, 2003)

Hey, thanks for the help!  Disk Copy worked great, I was able to run the game fine from the file.

I had been having problems where I tried to play Warcraft 2 in Classic and it wouldn't recognize the CD for whatever reason. Even with the image file, the game still cannot recognize the CD. When I tried to run it by booting from OS 9, the problem disappeared.

Is there a way to play Warcraft 2 without having to boot from OS 9?

Thanks again!!

-Perseus


----------



## Arden (Mar 23, 2003)

Try creating a .img file in 9 the same way you do in X of your WC2 CD.


----------



## dzawski (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi - Any success getting this to run - I've tried Parallels but it has trouble with the CD - You can read it and start the install but it loses track of it half way throught the install and says to start over.
I tried creating an image file but it disc utility does the same thing.  
Is that caused by encription, the fact that it is a PC CD, something else?

Any help will be appreciated

Thanks!


----------



## charlos (Nov 20, 2006)

Hey, I have a MBP and I can't find the disc copy utility...does anyone know if I have it or need to get it or recommend some other way to make a disc image?


----------



## fryke (Nov 20, 2006)

Disk Utility it is called in Tiger.


----------



## charlos (Nov 20, 2006)

i tried that with my Halo Universal disc and then mounted it but all i got was it asking for the disk in the drive so it wasn't much help, will it always happen even with Quake 4 and Call of Duty 2??? Thanks....


----------



## irfaan (Nov 22, 2006)

Good to know!  thanks!


----------



## Mario8672 (Nov 26, 2006)

Stridder44 said:


> Toast has never failed me...



Mac Disk Mount has never failed me...


----------

